# Steamroller - Which carbon fork



## palu (Aug 14, 2008)

I have been wanting to get a carbon fork for the Steamroller. Any suggestions? I'll be running 23-26 tires, so does not need to have the clearance the stock forks has (something with standard reach calipers, though). I do like the stock fork angle/rake, so something similar?

Thanks.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

don't know any specifics, but you'll want to match the angle/rake/offset and a-c length (and obviously steerer)... one or the other is prob easy to find, both will have limited choices


----------



## m_s (Nov 20, 2007)

Using a high stack headset might make up a little bit of axle to crown. I think Chris King does this with a 5mm base plate if you want to shell out the dough. Without knowing the steamroller's geometry, a cyclocross fork may actually be closest in measurments but you would have to use a cantilever brake.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

m_s said:


> Using a high stack headset might make up a little bit of axle to crown. I think Chris King does this with a 5mm base plate if you want to shell out the dough. Without knowing the steamroller's geometry, a cyclocross fork may actually be closest in measurments but you would have to use a cantilever brake.




aren't most cx forks gonna have more that 38mm rake tho?


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

<strike>400 a-c, 44 rake. Per the Surly site.</strike>


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

FatTireFred said:


> aren't most cx forks gonna have more that 38mm rake tho?


<strike>Not really. I'm seeing most in the 43-47 range.</strike> Note to self: First coffee. Then post.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

PeanutButterBreath said:


> 400 a-c, 44 rake. Per the Surly site.




per the surly site:

Axle-To-Crown (1" steerer): 368mm
Axle-To-Crown (1-1/8" steerer): 375mm
Rake: 38mm

http://surlybikes.com/parts/steamroller_fork/

43-47>38... whether is matters much is another question


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

*Thanks!*



FatTireFred said:


> per the surly site:
> 
> Axle-To-Crown (1" steerer): 368mm
> Axle-To-Crown (1-1/8" steerer): 375mm
> ...


Evidently, I have Crosschecks on the brain. ut: :nonod:


----------



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

I pondered the same question a few years ago and postponed a decision because I could not find a fork with specs close the original. As you know, "Fatties Fit Fine" on Surlys, not on bikes with carbon forks.

A few weeks ago, I just put an old Look carbon fork on my Steamroller and went with it. Other than being considerably lighter and maybe a little smoother, it did not make a difference. In other words, don't over-think this.
https://forums.roadbikereview.com/images/attach/jpg.gif


----------

